

If you’re rethinking WP as a CMS, let’s chat. - lloyddobbler
http://mkbernier.com/2013/02/15/if-youre-rethinking-wp-as-a-cms-lets-chat/

======
Dr1fter
There is still no such thing as the "Make Website" button, and there never
should be.

